# Long Lasting Puppy Chews/Toys for Self-Sustaining Entertainment?



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I did a quick forum search and couldn't find a fairly recent thread with this subject, so I need some help figuring this out. 

I am in need of some advice about appropriate chew/play toys for a 12.5 week old puppy that will create a self-occupying, self-sustaining type of play for a few hours at a time.

A bit of an explanation - after treatment for melanoma a few years ago, I've suffered from severe migraines that leave me physically ill and mostly unable to move relatively frequently (about twice a month). One of these hit me yesterday at approximately noon. I left work when I started seeing black spots, got home, took the puppy and dogs outside, but couldn't stand being in the sunlight, so took him back in and put him in a play area with access to the couch where I was laying. I felt SO terrible because he seemed really bored a few times, yet I couldn't stand and could barely open my eyes. I managed to get up to let him out about every 45 minutes, yet he was mostly laying there, waiting for me to get up and play with him!

I'm looking for longer lasting chew toys that are puppy-teeth friendly, or toys that he will find interesting for longer than 30 seconds. I do have a Kong that I stuff and freeze, but he gets bored with that relatively quickly. He also really likes puppy Nylabone chewies, but goes through them very fast. How young is too young to start giving him more long-lasting chew objects, such as antlers? Will he break his puppy teeth on them? Or does anyone know of any other puppy-friendly chews that might work?

I'd prefer to be prepared for when the next migraine hits as opposed to waiting until it happens to find a way to keep him entertained.

Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think antlers are fine for puppies. If you have access to a large, raw meaty bone (like an elk femur), that should hold his attention for pretty long and be large enough that he can't do much but gnaw at it. Or, you can try the tougher adult Nylabones and see if those will hold his interest. Himilayan chews won't last 15 minutes for my dog but perhaps for a puppy it would last longer. Again, for dogs that gnaw instead of trying to go right through them...

Honestly, I think a puppy can chew on anything that is also appropriate for adult dogs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Food toys. Food toys are your best friend. 

Or a frozen kong. 

Granted they wont last hours, but you could do them one after another if you needed to.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Canyx said:


> Honestly, I think a puppy can chew on anything that is also appropriate for adult dogs.


Really? Okay, I didn't know that. There was a thread not too long ago about someone's puppy cracking a tooth on a metal crate, and that kind of got me worried. That OP's puppy is going to be fine, but ever since seeing the photo I've kind of been like "omg, what if that happens to Titan?".



ireth0 said:


> Food toys. Food toys are your best friend.
> 
> Or a frozen kong.
> 
> Granted they wont last hours, but you could do them one after another if you needed to.


He really seems to lose interest in frozen Kongs quite quickly. I used them to crate train him, but he just kind of got fed up. Maybe I should try a different stuffing flavor...

I'm glad antlers will work. I'm also going to look into bully sticks and the like (I will obviously avoid rawhide). Any particular brand of bully sticks that anyone uses? I prefer 'made in the US' when it comes to what I give my dogs.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My go-to is peanut butter for kongs. I've mixed it with mashed banana or honey on occasion just to add a bit more interest. You can also do pumpkin, plain yogurt or wet dog food. Really anything that you can shove in that wont upset your dog's tummy. Could also mix in treats to make a less yummy stuffing more interesting. 

I ideally like to have one frozen in the freezer ready to go if/when I need it. (been bad at this lately, I need to get back into the routine...)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

If a puppy cracked a tooth on a metal crate one must wonder why the puppy was chewing on his crate... Hardly an appropriate chew item! But yes, fractures are always possible (mine has two minor slab fractures from bones) which is why it's important to supervise. Some dogs are good chewers and take their time gnawing through things while other dogs try to crunch down and break off pieces immediately, and for such dogs some chews may not be appropriate.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Ah yes, that was my puppy. I was super paranoid about what to give him for chewing after that so I did a lot of looking around. One broken tooth is enough for us! I was just about to recommend bully sticks. He can't chew them very fast, so I give him one of the bigger ones...9" maybe?...when I need him to just calm down and chew on something he's allowed to. He can chew it for a few hours and not get very far on it. And it turns chewy instead of having pieces break off, so I'm not worried about him with it. I bought the Red Barn brand because we are extremely limited on options where I am, but they make 80% of their treats in Kansas and the rest in Paraguay, according to their site.

What about peanut butter in the kong? Would that maybe interest him more? I know my guy LOVES it and will lick frozen PB out of it for hours. I never tried any of the special treat stuff for them, so I can't say if he would have responded to that the same way he has peanut butter.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> My go-to is peanut butter for kongs. I've mixed it with mashed banana or honey on occasion just to add a bit more interest. You can also do pumpkin, plain yogurt or wet dog food. Really anything that you can shove in that wont upset your dog's tummy. Could also mix in treats to make a less yummy stuffing more interesting.
> 
> I ideally like to have one frozen in the freezer ready to go if/when I need it. (been bad at this lately, I need to get back into the routine...)


I'll look into the peanut butter/other flavors combination. I have to be careful about calories, so I'll reduce food portions if these toys can keep his interest!

I have three frozen Kongs in my freezer (puppy size), that he just seems to have no interest in. I just had a thought, though, that the problem could be that he's too big for the puppy size ones and that he can't reach the filling any more. I'll stuff an adult sized one and give it to him over the weekend! Maybe that, combined with the peanut butter, will be the solution 



Canyx said:


> If a puppy cracked a tooth on a metal crate one must wonder why the puppy was chewing on his crate... Hardly an appropriate chew item! But yes, fractures are always possible (mine has two minor slab fractures from bones) which is why it's important to supervise. Some dogs are good chewers and take their time gnawing through things while other dogs try to crunch down and break off pieces immediately, and for such dogs some chews may not be appropriate.


Ugh, ever since Atlas got tramped by horses and had 2 major slab fractures, I've been nervous about teeth. He's actually getting his cleaned as we speak  

I'll try to watch Titan chew on some high value treat items and see what his "chewing style" is, haha. I don't think Danes are supposed to be super high power or obsessive chewers, though obviously every dog is different. I'm hoping he calms down after he's done teething.



Marvel said:


> Ah yes, that was my puppy. I was super paranoid about what to give him for chewing after that so I did a lot of looking around. One broken tooth is enough for us! I was just about to recommend bully sticks. He can't chew them very fast, so I give him one of the bigger ones...9" maybe?...when I need him to just calm down and chew on something he's allowed to. He can chew it for a few hours and not get very far on it. And it turns chewy instead of having pieces break off, so I'm not worried about him with it. I bought the Red Barn brand because we are extremely limited on options where I am, but they make 80% of their treats in Kansas and the rest in Paraguay, according to their site.
> 
> What about peanut butter in the kong? Would that maybe interest him more? I know my guy LOVES it and will lick frozen PB out of it for hours. I never tried any of the special treat stuff for them, so I can't say if he would have responded to that the same way he has peanut butter.


How is your puppy doing? I hope he's well  I'll try to pick up a few bully sticks today. I still have some headache remnants (just flashes of pain and spots every once in a while), but I think I should be able to make it to the pet store. 

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. Hopefully the next time I am out of commission, my poor puppy won't be surrounded by boring toys while he tries to get me to play


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Much better! You reminded me I never replied to that thread. No redness, no pain. It looks really good. I'm still going to have the vet check on it when he goes in for vaccinations, but I think he'll be fine. And I haven't seen him chew on the gate again. I'm not sure what made him do it that day, but I got my first lesson in new puppy mom freakouts.

As far as calories go, I would look into the bully stick calories. I think I read somewhere while researching that they do have a relatively high calorie content, but only if the whole stick is consumed...which, unless your pup is chewing for a long time and hard, I doubt he would make it through a whole one in a day. My guy is a pretty intense chewer and can't make it very far. Maybe an inch or two in a few hours. But just something to watch, incase he does or he has it for a longer period of time.

I hope you find some stuff that works! I feel overwhelmed by the amount of toys and chews everytime I look. I'm regularly reading on my phone while browsing the toy and chew aisle, trying to find reviews and advice. It's crazy!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Bully sticks are good. Adult dogs go through them quickly, but they can last days for most puppies until their adult teeth come in. Hazel has her adult teeth and they still take her a couple hours (I'm not sure she's even finished one, because Watson eventually takes it and finishes it in about 10min). Beef tracheas are also pretty good, though don't even last as long as bully sticks IME.

Frozen kongs are good. You could keep a couple ready made in the freezer and just pull one out when you're not feeling well.

I wouldn't recommend puzzle toys. They are usually loud and the last thing I want when I have a migraine is for the dogs to be flinging plastic toys around. Haha.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Marvel said:


> Much better! You reminded me I never replied to that thread. No redness, no pain. It looks really good. I'm still going to have the vet check on it when he goes in for vaccinations, but I think he'll be fine. And I haven't seen him chew on the gate again. I'm not sure what made him do it that day, but I got my first lesson in new puppy mom freakouts.
> 
> As far as calories go, I would look into the bully stick calories. I think I read somewhere while researching that they do have a relatively high calorie content, but only if the whole stick is consumed...which, unless your pup is chewing for a long time and hard, I doubt he would make it through a whole one in a day. My guy is a pretty intense chewer and can't make it very far. Maybe an inch or two in a few hours. But just something to watch, incase he does or he has it for a longer period of time.
> 
> I hope you find some stuff that works! I feel overwhelmed by the amount of toys and chews everytime I look. I'm regularly reading on my phone while browsing the toy and chew aisle, trying to find reviews and advice. It's crazy!


Yeah, I'll need some calorie and calcium information on anything I give him. I'm hoping that isn't *too* hard to find. 

As he is quite a bit larger than an "average" puppy, he does chew harder than most puppies do. He's 12.5 weeks, a little over 18" at the shoulder and weighs in at around 35 lbs. So I'm hoping he wouldn't go through bully sticks too quickly, but I do imagine they'll be consumed relatively quickly. Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep an eye on the rate at which he chews them 

I have spent SO much on toys, it's crazy. Not sure WHY a small stuffed animal with a squeaker in it costs $8. Probably costs around $.30 to actually make. And anything he likes I buy two or three of, just in case the first one gets ruined. His favorite right now is a leather squirrel-shaped thing. As long as he doesn't eat my leather couch, I'll buy him toys like that all day long!



elrohwen said:


> Bully sticks are good. Adult dogs go through them quickly, but they can last days for most puppies until their adult teeth come in. Hazel has her adult teeth and they still take her a couple hours (I'm not sure she's even finished one, because Watson eventually takes it and finishes it in about 10min). Beef tracheas are also pretty good, though don't even last as long as bully sticks IME.
> 
> Frozen kongs are good. You could keep a couple ready made in the freezer and just pull one out when you're not feeling well.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend puzzle toys. They are usually loud and the last thing I want when I have a migraine is for the dogs to be flinging plastic toys around. Haha.


Oh, I hadn't thought of beef tracheas. Not sure if my local store has those... I will check  

I am thinking that the problem with the Kongs I'm using is size, so hopefully upgrading to a larger size and therefore having the stuffing be more accessible will keep him interested! Will have to buy a few more "adult" ones! Would be great if I could start using those again, as they're pretty quiet.

I hadn't thought about puzzle toys being loud. Even his occasional barks felt like they were stabbing me behind the eyeballs, so yeah, a loud plastic toy being tossed around would be a bad idea.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Kong Wobbler. It can be noisy but it keeps them busy for a surprisingly long period of time.

I'm also of the mind that most puppies can have most chewing materials that an adult would get. At that age I was giving Toast small RMBs, usually spare ribs which he would just gnaw the gristle off.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

sassafras said:


> Kong Wobbler. It can be noisy but it keeps them busy for a surprisingly long period of time.
> 
> I'm also of the mind that most puppies can have most chewing materials that an adult would get. At that age I was giving Toast small RMBs, usually spare ribs which he would just gnaw the gristle off.


For some reason I was just thinking that puppy teeth would be weaker and more likely to break. Probably just a weird misconception I had without any real reason to think that way! Like, tooth matter is tooth matter, right? Are there massive differences between human baby teeth and human adult teeth? 

Glad I can give him some more time consuming chews without worrying about his teeth! Maybe it'll take the edge off of them so when he nips my hands it doesn't hurt as much


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Loudness depends on the toy and also on how your dog uses it. My bf doesn't like loud food toys so we have a few that are quiet on our hard floors. (tricky treat ball is a favourite)

Also, Luna has now figured out her strategy is to take them to her dog bed to do so the material doesn't really matter for us anymore anyway.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh yeah...I guess your guy *might* be just a little bigger than most puppies! Just maybe. Well, a bully stick might not last as long then, but I would think it would still do fairly well. Quill is only 8 weeks and probably 15-ish lbs. I believe you can also buy bigger than 9" as well, so that might be an option so you at least wouldn't have to worry about him chewing it down too small too quickly.

And I know! I went to the store the other day and between three things spent $30. I need to figure out how to make these squeaky stuffed animals! Luckily he doesn't chew to destory...yet. But he did tear his Kong cozie's belly open shaking it around within 24 hours of getting it. He does really enjoy tennis balls as well, which are very affordable and so far he hasn't figured out how to destroy those! We'll see how long he goes before destruct-o puppy comes out...


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

The only thing that lasts my dogs a while and they are able to safely chew are beef tracheas. My guys are very 'determined' chewers and I am wary of giving them most of the chews that would probably last them a while because they'd likely break their teeth. The shape of the tracheas is awkward enough for them that it slows them down. I get them from TSC if you have one near you and they're only a dollar. Pig ears might be a good option too, since he still has puppy teeth they might last him a little while. 

I always save 'empty' peanut butter jars too, and give them to the dogs when I'm out of other treats. You'd have to watch him the first time and make sure he doesn't try to eat the plastic, but they last my guys longer than kongs because it's harder to get the peanut butter out.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I mean, puppy teeth are smaller than adult teeth for sure. But puppy jaws also aren't as muscular as adult jaws.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cow hoofs are great because they get soft when chewed on, last a long time, stay interesting, and they don't leave nasty residue. Antlers are also good too, but mine are less interested in those.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Cow hoofs are great because they get soft when chewed on, last a long time, stay interesting, and they don't leave nasty residue. Antlers are also good too, but mine are less interested in those.


I wish my dogs liked cow hooves. We gave them to our dogs growing up and they were a great long lasting chew. 

Antlers are expensive, but they take Hazel. She's been working on a split antler since 8 weeks. Watson doesn't care about them at all though. Anything that isn't very consumable isn't interesting to him.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I wish my dogs liked cow hooves. We gave them to our dogs growing up and they were a great long lasting chew.
> 
> Antlers are expensive, but they take Hazel. She's been working on a split antler since 8 weeks. Watson doesn't care about them at all though. Anything that isn't very consumable isn't interesting to him.


Always buy the Smokehouse brand, because they don't like any other brands of hoof. I think they might be chewier or something. Even Ryker who is picky likes them.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Always buy the Smokehouse brand, because they don't like any other brands of hoof. I think they might be chewier or something. Even Ryker who is picky likes them.


Oo, I'll look for those! We've had one for a year and both dogs will randomly pick it up and carry it around for like 5min, and then they forget about it again. Haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Oo, I'll look for those! We've had one for a year and both dogs will randomly pick it up and carry it around for like 5min, and then they forget about it again. Haha.


The smokehouse hooves are all lighter colored. I don't know if it's the cooking process or what that makes them different. I've tried the Redbarn hooves that range from light to black and the dogs didn't like any of them.


----------



## Sarah101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deleted I am leaving this forum.


----------



## Sarah101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deleted I am leaving this forum.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Whew, thanks for the advice everyone!

I managed to make it to the pet store today and bought a few of pretty much everything everyone suggested! Antlers, beef tracheas, Smokehouse cow hooves, Red Barn bully sticks and a few cow and pig ears. I also tossed some peanut butter into an adult sized Kong and put it in the freezer when I got home.

I plan on seeing what he really likes over the next few weeks and then buying more from there. He loved the beef trachea on the way to the vet (second round of boosters today) and then a bully stick entertained him for about 30 minutes while I was eating dinner and relaxing. It's SO nice to know that he's occupied with one thing and isn't likely to want to start chewing on something else instead.

Hopefully I have a few weeks before the next migraine, but I feel like at least when it hits Titan will have something to do while I am laying around


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Hooves keep mine occupied for a long time. They're actually chewing on them right now lol. And they're CHEAP. But smell horrid. 

I also really like tracheas and usually treat them like a Kong and stuff/freeze them. Canned food, peanut butter, or what's really quick and easy is to just shove a banana in one and freeze it. 

We get marrow bones from the local butcher a lot too. 

My puppy has been chewing on these pretty much since I brought him home at 7 weeks, no broken teeth


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

moluno said:


> Hooves keep mine occupied for a long time. They're actually chewing on them right now lol. And they're CHEAP. But smell horrid.
> 
> I also really like tracheas and usually treat them like a Kong and stuff/freeze them. Canned food, peanut butter, or what's really quick and easy is to just shove a banana in one and freeze it.
> 
> ...


Huh, I didn't think about stuffing the tracheas. Interesting. I will try this!

Fortunately, I cannot smell very well. My babysitter dropped me on my head when I was an infant, which we think severed my olfactory nerve. So I can never detect any of the gross things my dogs eat. My mom commented about how bad the cow hooves smell and my response was "huh... then move your face away from them?".


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jumbo cow ears are good too. They are large and about $1 each if you buy online from chewy or drsfostersmith or bestbullysticks.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I normally buy nylabones, but stay away from the ones that say the ends rotate, those aren't tough at all even though they say they are .... Lincoln got some pretty good sized chunks off it pretty easily.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Hector4 said:


> Jumbo cow ears are good too. They are large and about $1 each if you buy online from chewy or drsfostersmith or bestbullysticks.


Thanks!



OwnedbyACDs said:


> I normally buy nylabones, but stay away from the ones that say the ends rotate, those aren't tough at all even though they say they are .... Lincoln got some pretty good sized chunks off it pretty easily.


Titan seems to be a pretty dedicated chewer while in his crate and he has already demolished a puppy nylabone. I'm going to buy the adult ones next time


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Are Tricky Treat balls rubber or that god awful plastic?

*Don't* buy this
http://www.petexpertise.com/images/detailed_images/bob-a-lot-treat-dispensing-toy.jpg
Good idea in theory, thought the bottom was the soft rubbery stuff to make it quieter... No. It's the loudest toy.
"Bob-a-lot"

This was also a *bad* idea (though very obviously)
I deemed it a toy only enjoyable in the grass outside, but it got dirty fast and I couldn't clean it, and she ate the rope so it ended up just being a hard plastic bottle
https://myjerkdog.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/ppets-6868512t400.jpg

This toy is fairly silent
http://assets.coolhunting.com/coolhunting/mt_asset_cache/tech/assets/images/busybuddy.jpg
However it's not very difficult, which may or may not be a good thing for your puppy. It unscrews and Sans will just unscrew it and dump the food out. It'd be better more rounded for some more movement too. But it smells nice (must be scented) and is an easy starter toy for a puppy and wasn't ever demolished until she unscrewed it to chew on the screwy part.

Other than that I've just used the Kong balls, Bully sticks (takes her like maybe 20 minutes now, so less worth it. As a puppy it was like a 6 hour thing), pig ears (.3 seconds), bones with meaty particles still left on it and that's pretty much it. I really like the idea of stuffing a trachea with a banana and stuff. Smart! Never had much use for them because they're more expensive than a pig ear and are even more quickly devoured.

I haven't made very smart purchases in this department, but perhaps someone can learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kdawnk said:


> Are Tricky Treat balls rubber or that god awful plastic?
> 
> *Don't* buy this
> http://www.petexpertise.com/images/detailed_images/bob-a-lot-treat-dispensing-toy.jpg
> ...


I can't do a ton of food in puzzle toys - because of GDV, Danes have to be on forced rest at least 30 minutes before and after meals. If meals take 30 minutes to happen, that's a super long time period of forced rest (3 times a day). But if it's just a few morsels of food, like what would fit into that last toy you posted, I think that may work really well to give him something to do!

I've read about the stuffing the trachea thing here and from a few Great Dane owners elsewhere. If it can stand up to a dedicated adult Great Dane chewer, then I think it's probably a pretty good bet! I'm going to stuff and freeze a few this weekend


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tricky treat balls are softer rubber.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Huh... I gave my dog a beef trachea and she threw it all up.  
Usually when I want to occupy her for a while I give her a bully stick, a cow hoof (her favorite), or one of the Nina Ottosson puzzle toys. I have the ones that are wooden and I put them on a throw on the ground so they aren't noisy at all.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Was going to recommend the frozen, stuffed trachea too!

Also you can either buy a Snuffle mat or make one from this tutorial http://thecrazydogmom.com/2015/02/24/diy-snuffle-mat/ I can't remember if danes like to sniff a lot but they're quiet toys


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hiraeth said:


> I can't do a ton of food in puzzle toys - because of GDV, Danes have to be on forced rest at least 30 minutes before and after meals. If meals take 30 minutes to happen, that's a super long time period of forced rest (3 times a day). But if it's just a few morsels of food, like what would fit into that last toy you posted, I think that may work really well to give him something to do!
> 
> I've read about the stuffing the trachea thing here and from a few Great Dane owners elsewhere. If it can stand up to a dedicated adult Great Dane chewer, then I think it's probably a pretty good bet! I'm going to stuff and freeze a few this weekend


Understandable! I would give Sans' entire meal in the Bob-a-lot one and it'd take her a while to get through it, as well as it was ridiculously annoying.
But the Busy Buddy last one I could put maybe a handful of foot in there. If I wanted to make it harder I'd peanut butter the exits and freeze it. Helped kind of glue it together as well.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Was going to recommend the frozen, stuffed trachea too!
> 
> Also you can either buy a Snuffle mat or make one from this tutorial http://thecrazydogmom.com/2015/02/24/diy-snuffle-mat/ I can't remember if danes like to sniff a lot but they're quiet toys


I really like the Snuffle mat! I'm pretty sure he'd just eat the fleece right now, but I will be making one of these in the future!



kdawnk said:


> Understandable! I would give Sans' entire meal in the Bob-a-lot one and it'd take her a while to get through it, as well as it was ridiculously annoying.
> But the Busy Buddy last one I could put maybe a handful of foot in there. If I wanted to make it harder I'd peanut butter the exits and freeze it. Helped kind of glue it together as well.


Peanut buttering the exits is a good idea. I gave Titan frozen peanut butter for the first time a few days ago. He freaked. He was in doggie heaven. His whole body was wagging as he was messing with the Kong it was in. It's probably the happiest I've ever seen him


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I just ordered a Himalayan chew for the first time... definitely curious to see how long it really lasts!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

TGKvr said:


> I just ordered a Himalayan chew for the first time... definitely curious to see how long it really lasts!


Ooooh, if you remember, can you post back here with the results? Would love to know how it works for you!


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Definitely! Cheese is her most favorite thing in the world so I'm intrigued by a chew that's cheese... basically in petrified form. So weird but I feel like she'll like it. I remember seeing it on Shark Tank and thinking oooooh I have to get one of those! No one I know has tried them yet so I'm down with being a guinea pig!


----------



## Pomegranate (Oct 16, 2015)

I love the snuffle mat idea and would love to make one for once pup is a little older (got to use my puppy fever energy for something, right?). Do you know how they wash? I wonder if you can throw them in the washing machine.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hiraeth said:


> Peanut buttering the exits is a good idea.


I do the same thing with coconut oil on occasion as a healthier option.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

You should also look into benebones, I have been told by a lot of people that their dogs like them better than the nylabones.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Ooooh, if you remember, can you post back here with the results? Would love to know how it works for you!


So we've had this a few days now and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with it! Bear in mind I have a bulldog... so she can chew some stuff up! I've been giving it to her for about a half hour each night so she has about 2 hours total chewing time on it so far, and it has only lost about an inch or so of its 8" length. It does crumble a bit on her bed but it's not nearly as messy as some bones are... and she licks it all up after anyway. It doesn't really smell either, which is a plus, and it doesn't get icky. I'm just waiting for it to get small enough to microwave into a puff! I think that's the coolest thing... haha! Sooo... thumbs up.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

TGKvr said:


> So we've had this a few days now and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with it! Bear in mind I have a bulldog... so she can chew some stuff up! I've been giving it to her for about a half hour each night so she has about 2 hours total chewing time on it so far, and it has only lost about an inch or so of its 8" length. It does crumble a bit on her bed but it's not nearly as messy as some bones are... and she licks it all up after anyway. It doesn't really smell either, which is a plus, and it doesn't get icky. I'm just waiting for it to get small enough to microwave into a puff! I think that's the coolest thing... haha! Sooo... thumbs up.


Awesome, thanks for remembering! I saw them at my local pet store the other day and thought about buying one, but then thought "nah, I'll wait and see if I get a review!". Titan really likes the tracheas I'm giving him, but I'd love to offer some variety, so I'll be picking a few up over the weekend!


----------

